# صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط



## الملك العقرب (11 سبتمبر 2007)

صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*


----------



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

شفاعتها وبركتها تكون معنا 

صور اكتر من رائعه

شكراااااا ليك يا الملك العقرب

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

شكرا على نشر هذه الصور و اطلب صلاة خاصة من اجل نيافة الانبا ميخائيل شيخ المطارنة  مطران اسيوط


----------



## Moony34 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

شكرا على الصور الجميلة يا ملك... وكل سنة وإنت طيب وربنا يحفظنا كلنا ببركة شفاعة أم النور


----------



## هانى+++ (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

[شكرا على الصور الجميل فى الدير 
واتمنا حضور صور اخرى لو فى


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

مرسي يا جماعة و صلوا من اجلي


----------



## ABN_EL_FADY (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

هوذا منذ الأن جميع الأجيال تطوبني


----------



## فادية (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

صور جميله  عزيزي الملك العقرب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
بس فيه قسم خاص للصور ممكن تحط الصور الي تكون  عندك فيه 
انا  هنقل الموضوع  دا لقسم الصور الدينيه 
لانه مناسب اكتر ليه​


----------



## the servant (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

سلام ونعمة ملك,,,,

فعلا صور رائعة لهذااا المكااااان المفعم برائحة مسك المجمرة الذهب


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*



ABN_EL_FADY قال:


> هوذا منذ الأن جميع الأجيال تطوبني


جميل ردك صلي من اجلي


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*



فادية قال:


> صور جميله عزيزي الملك العقرب
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> بس فيه قسم خاص للصور ممكن تحط الصور الي تكون عندك فيه
> ...


تحت امرك يا فادية انا اسف اني محطتتهوش في المكان المناسب معلش تعبك دائما


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

ميرسى يا كينج على الصور وشفاعة السيده العذراء وكل القديسين تكون معك آمين .


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى يا كينج على الصور وشفاعة السيده العذراء وكل القديسين تكون معك آمين .


ربنا يخليكي لية يا دونا و الف مبروك الاشراف


----------



## هانى+++ (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

شكراا على الصور الجميل 
وربنا يعوض تعب المحبة دية


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

مرسي يا هنون ربنا يبركك


----------



## العجايبي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

بركة السيدة العذراء كتون معناااااا وفى اوقات ضيقاتينا


----------



## dolla_87 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

صور جميلة خالص

مرسى لبك يا ملك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

*صور رائعه 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## monlove (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

بركة امنا الطاهرة مريم تكون معانا جميعا
وشكرا ليك يا ملك العقارب


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

مرسي يا حبايبي بدون نسيان ربنا يخليكو لية


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]شكراااااااااااااااااااا على هذة الصور الجميلة وشفاعتها تكون معانا امين


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

مرسي يا ميرا ربنا ينفعنا بصلاوتهم


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*

*حلوين موت وعلى فكرة انا كنت هناك ساعتها

والطبيعة احلى بكتير الدورة اثناء سيرها الناس بتهلل 

جامد والفرحة بتملاء قلوبنا ياريت تيجوا الموسم القادم

دى بتكون ايام بركة كبيرة ربنا يباركك يا مللك يا عقرب​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور اخر ايام  موسم  دير السيدة العذراء بجبل اسيوط*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *حلوين موت وعلى فكرة انا كنت هناك ساعتها​*
> 
> _*والطبيعة احلى بكتير الدورة اثناء سيرها الناس بتهلل *_​
> _*جامد والفرحة بتملاء قلوبنا ياريت تيجوا الموسم القادم*_​
> ...


يا بختك انك كنتي هناك ربنا ينفعنا بصلاوات الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط و شيخ المطارنة و يتشفع لنا امام السيدة العذراء لتتحنن عليانا امام ابنها ملك الملوك و رب الارباب الرب يرحم


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة جداااا 


شكرااااا


----------

